# Blue Fish poached with coconut milk (easy)



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

The quantities are not exact so use your best judgement and adjust for your taste.

Chop/mince up 7-10 cloves of garlic 
Chop up 3-4 shallots

In a deep sauce pan Saute the above in olive oil until the oil is perfumed. Unless you like a bitter taste do not burn the garlic.

Use 1 can of coconut milk. Available at any asian/indian store (possibly in Giant / Shoppers) Don't use the coconut milk for Pina Colada's though. 

Add the milk to the pan and bring to a slow boil
add your deboned blue fish (either steaks or filet pieces) skin can be left on or removed. Make sure you have enough milk to cover the blue fish completely. 
Add salt and pepper to taste.


Simmer in the pot (covered) for 5-7 minutes making sure it does not boil too strong or stop boiling.

You should be able to cook about 5 14" blues with this recipe.

Serve with jasmine rice and your choice of greens. We used sauted chinese brocoli.

Enjoy !


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

*forgot*

One important thing. Once you place the fish in the milk DO NOT STIR !! Let it braise/poach/simmer.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Sounds delish cygnus-x1...*

You may want to try jazzing it up a notch or 2 by adding a couple tablespoons of red, yellow, or green Thai curry paste before you add the fish.
I really LOVE Thai curries made with coconut milk.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

We do that as well. I do not know the tolerances of the people on this board so I typically present a 'bland american" version of this dish first before I present another version. Many of the people I know have such a bland pallete that mustard and ketchup is considered 'spicing it up'.

To all feel free to jazz it up with curry or whatever. This is just the base recipe and tweak it to your liking. Like you gnatman I prefer the curry version


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

*If you Like Indian Food*

Gnat, I see you are in or near Baltimore. If you like Indian and would like a good DINNER buffet (most Indian buffets are lunch) the Sapphire in Laurel on rt 197 and Contee rd is great. We have several Indian friends that visit us and simply love what the chef cooks there.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Thanks for the tip, cygnus-x1...*

I too, love Indian food, and work not too far from Laurel. Maybe I'll give it a try sometime.  
We have an excellent Indian restaurant near our home in Baltimore City called "The Ambassador".
There's nothing like a nice tangy, hot lamb Vindaloo with some cool raiita and some lime pickle and garlicky nan.  

BTW - I see you're in Crisfield. I get down to Janes Island State Park a couple of times a year. Maybe we can hook up the next time I'm down that way.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Gnatman said:


> I too, love Indian food, and work not too far from Laurel. Maybe I'll give it a try sometime.
> We have an excellent Indian restaurant near our home in Baltimore City called "The Ambassador".
> There's nothing like a nice tangy, hot lamb Vindaloo with some cool raiita and some lime pickle and garlicky nan.
> 
> BTW - I see you're in Crisfield. I get down to Janes Island State Park a couple of times a year. Maybe we can hook up the next time I'm down that way.


Do you camp among the gnats and skeeters down here   Give me a PM/email next time you go down and maybe we can hook up. I really want to get a small boat and fish all those cool places in and around Janes Island. The striper and spec fishing is pretty good around there if you know where to go!

I usually go to Janes Island to catch small spot for bait for my trips to AI and Chincoteague and also to let my daughter play at the playground.

We have never camped there (we are a 5 minute drive away) but it looks like a great place (outside of skeeter season).


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Thanks for posting this recipe Doug. Made it tonight with some fresh striper fillets I had. Quite good. Made it with the green curry paste. Yum!

Kinda reminds me of NS4D's barking monkey though... hearin' some rumblin's and grumblin's goin' on.  

Maybe I et too much. Good stuff.  


Also made another simple one that turned out good. (Truthfully I made it in case the troops weren't into Thai.)

Put the fillets on no-stick foil on the tray that goes with the toaster oven.

Sprinkle dill weed, salt and cayenne on fillets.

Coat with olive oil. (I used an oil sprayer.)

Coat heavily with fresh shredded parmesan cheese.

Broil in the toaster oven until cheese is brown.

Done.

I used the thin tail-end quarters of the fillets for this. That way they would cook quicker in the toaster oven. 

Turned out good, but not as good as yours. By the way, the family loved the Thai dish. They are used to spicy food cuz I cook Cajun a lot but the curry was new to them. Broadening their horizons.  
.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*BubbaBlue*

Instead of olive oil on the fillet try coating the fish with mayo then season with parm cheese on top and broil with fish is done to get the cheese to melt/crisp up. 
Mayo is a Alaska trick when guides do the shore lunches with samon.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I usually use the mayo trick when closing the fish up in foil. Especially on the grill. Does a great job of keeping the fish moist. Never tried it with an open broil. 

I did it this way to let the top crust over. In other words, I wanted it to dry out a little on the top. The melted/browned parm chz with dill and cayenne turned out pretty good.

I'll give the mayo a try next time, but I think it may keep it too moist though.
.


----------

